# Golden Puppies vote for NY Gov



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

If is a big word!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Actually it's only two letters :bowl:


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

GR puppies are well represented :dblthumb2.
They are so adorable.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hahaha! I wonder where the pups were from? I saw 2 zippers!!! Too cute!


----------

